# Friday... Already! Yet Another Fast Week... Eeek!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well Im still wearing this... 3 days in a row... I must quite like it... eeek....

Omega Speedmaster Mk2 Exotic dial


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Fantastic job they did on that basket-case MkII, Jon, but curious why you went for the "exotic" dial rather than the original? I get all misty-eyed whenever I see a MkII, I do regret selling mine all those years ago. Ho Hum.... It's quite a chunk of watch, isn't it?

anyway, still got this beast on - must admit it ticks all the right boxes for me, despite having a difficult start to the relationship, so maybe I've discovered my ideal watch? Yeah, right..........










Fortis B42 Official Cosmonauts Day/Date


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

later,

William


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

I haven't been able to take this off, except changing straps  (it has had black toshi, this one, couple natos, velcro and hirsh rally on already) Maybe I get a bund for it  Yes I know, I'm strap-o-holic..


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

This one:


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

This one to start this sunny Friday morning


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just about to set off for a weekend under canvas in Somerset and the 710 has warned me that I'm only allowed to take one watch with me. :cry2:

So Ive decided that it'll be the RLT 15 for the whole weekend.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one for me today


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

This one for me today, as I've got an Office day at work, and I'm out for beer later...... roll on 16:00


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This one for me today....have a nice long weekend everyone


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

My daily wear - a slightly modded PRS20. Roland Kremmner recased the watch with a non-screw crown, and it still retains 100m WR 










Regards,

Dave


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Going Electric Today with A Hamilton and friend


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

this first, sector mountain master.










then probably the green monstrum.


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

This one for me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Been wearing this over night...

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels.*


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

This today but only a few days till I can wear my NEW (well to me) RLT41 :lol:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

This today.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Starting with the Stowa Marine Auto today... but I know I'll be changing later


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*ORIS TT1* as usual for me


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Debaufre 'Triton' tiday.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

1953


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

DMP said:


> Fantastic job they did on that basket-case MkII, Jon, but curious why you went for the "exotic" dial rather than the original? I get all misty-eyed whenever I see a MkII, I do regret selling mine all those years ago. Ho Hum.... It's quite a chunk of watch, isn't it?


Thanks Dave. Er, Id had a black dial one and didnt much like it so thought Id give the exotic dial a go, and its transformed the watch in my mind 

It is a chunk, but very wearable I reckon... Im loving it


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Like lots today, the Fortis and Ric's Oris but Jon's Omega is tops for me so far


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Capeland for me:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Premier today


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Probably have this on most of the weekend.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

magnet said:


> This today.


Gorgeous!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Hamilton Jazzy at the moment and then Zinex Trimix later.










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RT Pilot:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

GMT today for a change.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

This but its now on a TZ rubber which im yet to take a snap of


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

This one, this rainy friday...


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nice Bulova Vibra alarm for today, dated A5 (2005). Theres a distinct lack of mechanical alarms on todays quartz watches imho.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Steinhart Nav B for the rest of today now


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Have slipped into the SD as off out shortly for an important meeting


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

SMP for me today










Then this evening I'll be switching to the SMF300


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Away camping & climbing on the sea cliffs of West Cornwall this weekend, so not taking anything too expensive.










HAGWE all - Hoping for sun shine


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

For me today it's this


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The one on the right today. just starting to wear this pair and the Sumo impresses much more than I thought it would.

Alasdair


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've been wearing this Seiko perpetual 200m diver (part of the Pipin Ferreras range I think) 

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Stowa Marine original










Paul


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just got back from my watch guy who's replaced the crystal and refinished the case and bracelet on my 70's Seamaster MQ.

Well pleased with the results, looks almost new. A quick snap just taken.










Cheers,

Gary

P.S. I think this might be one of your old ones Jon.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

With a nice view from home :lol: , this very small one 30mm, but small is back...

Bertrand


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Just got back from my watch guy who's replaced the crystal and refinished the case and bracelet on my 70's Seamaster MQ.
> 
> Well pleased with the results, looks almost new. A quick snap just taken.
> 
> ...


Another stunner Gary! could have been on of mine... Ive had so many LOL


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

It's a Capey Day...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

A sad day for me. My year 11 tutor group just left. They were with me for 5 years and were a great lot. I'll end up with some horrible year 7's next year and i'll have to start all over again :sadwalk:

Been wearing my O&W all day


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this since its recent arrival










came up very well after a wee clean, and is keeping stupidly accurate time on the wrist.

nice change to have a good vintage bracelet that fits my manly paw.

not going to bother re-luming unless someone can suggest a source of "pre-aged" lume.

hagwe


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Have been wearing my speedy @ work










now swapped to this zeno diver for the evening










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

11oss said:


>


If you ever want to sell this PM me 

This for me...










but dreaming of wearing this...










Roll on end of June


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this before coming to work...

*Omega Railmaster, cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement.*


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

SharkBike said:


> It's a Capey Day...


Rich, what a great shot :wub: ! It is one of these watches, which puts a smile on my face.

all the best

Jan


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This arrived on Wednesday, and it is firmly fixed to my wrist:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stanford said:


> This arrived on Wednesday


One of the most beautiful watches i've seen in a long time.

It's even managed to get the Ingenieur off your wrist


----------



## ussher (Sep 20, 2007)

On new rubber


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> this first, sector mountain master.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jason....those shots are stunning mate!!! did the 710 take them? :lol: :lol: and the more i see of that sector the more i like....and the orsa looks as cool as a cool thing dude....mine should be here soon....glad i went for the green and not orange  

anyway.......had this on today


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > This arrived on Wednesday
> ...


Cheers Rob, it is a lovely watch, and yes, the Inge is relegated to storage (at least for now  )


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > this first, sector mountain master.
> ...


cheers dude .the photography thing ive got new software thats all.

the orsa looks great in green although i hope those straps come back in stock soon.

as for the sector if i had to sell all my watches and keep one this is it .crying out for a maroon nato i recon though.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


good stuff dude.....how big is the sector????


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one now I'm home from work

Omega Speedy










Have a great weekend!

Mark


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I have been wearing my 3536...


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Out for a meal :tongue2: tonight with 710 so will put this one on


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Parabola said:


> If you ever want to sell this PM me
> 
> but dreaming of wearing this...
> 
> ...


Will do ut don't get your hopes up its not going anywhere 

I have one of those on order too keep checking for updates on teh forum but no pictures yet. Would also be buying a meglodon too if it wasnt so big.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

11oss said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > If you ever want to sell this PM me
> ...


Yeah Megalodon is silly large, I'll probably get a GMT though


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thought I,d better give this a run it,s not been on for ages.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Orsa Monstrum on toshi


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been with this since Monday, the 6309 is a large piece of metal but on this vintage Toshi is just wears so well :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Might wear this to bed tonight solid old Poljot Auto.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Home from work & a late swap to this...

*RLT-11, No.11/50, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*


----------

